# 403 forbidden msg



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Two 403 forbidden msgs when i hit accept ping. Then it says rider cancelled. This is over 2 days. 
Any ideas if its ubers issue or other?


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

They don't know what it is.

It's happened to me a few times and I get this response about turning off my WiFi (which I don't run while Ubering).


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I am waiting for more answers on this one... I can trigger it by accepting the ping at the last second, then I get the "403 Forbidden"
not every time, but quite a bit.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> I am waiting for more answers on this one... I can trigger it by accepting the ping at the last second, then I get the "403 Forbidden"
> not every time, but quite a bit.


POST # 3/LAuberX: What ISN'T "403
Forbidden" is Access to
Your Stellar UPNF Approval Rating:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admiring.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Has this ever been solved? I was out of the country from the end of June through early august. Uber replies with their useless boilerplate then closes the case. It's causing me to be unable to accept requests sometimes and I can't always log off.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

danahhoh said:


> Two 403 forbidden msgs when i hit accept ping. Then it says rider cancelled. This is over 2 days.
> Any ideas if its ubers issue or other?


When I first saw these 403 forbidden messages I thought the app was screwing up and making me miss ride requests...
but now I'm pretty sure that they are just canceled requests and network lag is causing the error to display.

403 Forbidden is a web error message that means that access to the content the app is trying to access is 'forbidden' - the app is not authorized to get to that info. It is *likely* that we get this message when we try to accept a ride request that has already been canceled - either by the rider, or the system which has now sent the request to another driver (which is why we see it more often when we try to wait till the last second to accept the request).

EDIT:
Even 'real-time' isn't REAL time... when we hit 'accept', that has to get to the server, which takes time - and a slow data connection can ruin your ability to accept a ride request quickly... try not to wait till the last few seconds.

Understanding that '_by the system_' part is important...
because if the system didn't cancel you first before sending the request to the next driver,
it would be possible for two drivers to accept the same ride request.

If anyone knows differently, let us know!


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

I've actually determined that it happens when my VPN is enabled so it's a connection issue


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> I've actually determined that it happens when my VPN is enabled so it's a connection issue


From Uber's API developer notes:
403 forbidden 
This user is forbidden from making a request at this time​
If you are seeing this error when connected through your VPN then you have a problem with oAuth 2 being passed through your VPN security settings. In any case, most drivers don't run the drivers app through a proxy or VPN... they connect via their mobile service. I am often running the app from wifi... so with your observation about VPNs in mind, I'll have to pay attention to see if I get the 403 error more often over wifi than a direct mobile data connection.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

It's way worse over wifi


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> It's way worse over wifi


I'll have to pay attention. My wifi (when driving) is a hotspot from one of my mobile devices.
This does seem to indicate that the best way avoid the 403 error is to:
1. avoid trying to accept during the last few seconds
2. use a direct data connection through the mobile network

So maybe the 'mystery' is solved, while the 'problem' persists?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

ginseng41 said:


> It's way worse over wifi


Well, with a direct mobile connection I waited until the last few seconds of a ping before tapping to accept the request - and I got the error. 
Note to self: accept as quickly as possible and then cancel if you don't want the ride.


----------



## Mr_B (Jun 13, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> _Driving X & SELECT_


I have found "Select" mentioned (and even listed as a category) a few times. Am I correct that it only exists in certain markets or do I need to study the list here in NJ again?

(Sorry about off topic.)


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Uber hates Wi-Fi. Considering the absurd amount of data Uber uses I try to spend my dead time at home on my own Wi-Fi. I learned not to interact with Uber while going into or out of range of my home Wi-Fi. Today I got a request in my building. Accepted ride on home Wi-Fi and pax instantly notified of arrival. I left my home Wi-Fi as I walked to the parking lot but returned to it after driving back to the front of my building. Something weird happened after I started ride and left Wi-Fi and ended up with a 12 sec ride. Pax re-requested and I completed trip. Uber conveniently doesn't have a help category labeled 'tech problems' so I reported under serious rider concern and they 'appreciated my integrity' when I asked for first ride charges to be removed. 
I've had 3 pings in 2 days to my 60 unit building so fortunately this is actually a real issue for me.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Mr_B said:


> I have found "Select" mentioned (and even listed as a category) a few times. Am I correct that it only exists in certain markets or do I need to study the list here in NJ again?


SELECT is just another 'service level' offered by Uber in some markets - usually as the market becomes more mature. 
It is for 'newer' luxury cars (mercedes, lexus, bmw, cadillac, lincoln, etc) and the rates are about double UberX.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

pizza guy said:


> Uber hates Wi-Fi. Considering the absurd amount of data Uber uses I try to spend my dead time at home on my own Wi-Fi. I learned not to interact with Uber while going into or out of range of my home Wi-Fi.


I don't have a problem with Uber on wifi and prefer it... I just have to avoid trying to accept a ping in the last few seconds... otherwise it's fine for me... but I don't live in a building like yours!


----------

